# Vinyl Cutter for numbers, jerseys etc.



## Nomadic (Oct 11, 2007)

I've read through a lot of posts but I would like to know which vinyl cutter I should use to make numbers for jerseys etc. I've been ordering through stahls but I thought I could make my own and save money. Does anybody do this and how much can I expect to save, lets say per number?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

To just make numbers I would say any us cutter will do the trick, and you will save tons of money plus you can do a ton of other things with a cutter.

R.


----------



## Nomadic (Oct 11, 2007)

Is it compatible with OSX and CS3?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You need illustrater or corel draw,, not sure about the mac, I would go to their web site.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Nomadic Stars said:


> I've read through a lot of posts but I would like to know which vinyl cutter I should use to make numbers for jerseys etc. I've been ordering through stahls but I thought I could make my own and save money. Does anybody do this and how much can I expect to save, lets say per number?


If you are looking to invest just for cutting numbers you will not realize much of a savings on cost. The die cut numbers from Stahls are fairly inexpensive and actaully cost less in most cases than cutting your own.

The real advantage of investing in a vinyl cutter is to custom cut names and other text based designs or name/number combinations. There is a savings in cutting your own over utilizing the player perfect method.

The cost for cad-cut film is approximately 1 cent per square inch.

Other advantages of having your own cutter for this type of work include the ability to offer a wide variety of fonts and cut on demand rather than tie up dollars and space in precut inventory.

Also - having your own cutter will allow you to source your cad-cut film of choice and utilize special effect films such as glitter, reflective, flock etc.


----------



## ucandog (Oct 26, 2007)

i bought a 12 inch roland years ago for car vinyl..just fun stuff. boy has it paid off since i got into t shirt decorating. i too order from transferexpress for numbers, they are too cheap to do yourself. but i can do logos, names and custom one color shirt designs. u can take any line art and bring it into the cutting program as a bitmap and then cut it. it averages about a buck a sheet and only a full front or back uses a whole sheet. pretty unlimitless what u can do with it.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 20, 2006)

I think at this point 90% of what I do is cutting names and numbers. I have a Stika SV-12 and I regret everyday not having a bigger cutter. It would save me a ton of vinyl if I could cut horizontal instead of vertically in some cases. But I do get a ton of business from it.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Just get a $350 MH721 25"
It will cut the vinyl for your garments, as well as many other materials- just ask flowerboxx, he has 2.

=)


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup I love both of mine.......Best investment I have ever made.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep the MH721 will do the trick,


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

Love my MH721 . . . worth every penny.


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> If you are looking to invest just for cutting numbers you will not realize much of a savings on cost. The die cut numbers from Stahls are fairly inexpensive and actaully cost less in most cases than cutting your own.
> 
> The real advantage of investing in a vinyl cutter is to custom cut names and other text based designs or name/number combinations. There is a savings in cutting your own over utilizing the player perfect method.
> 
> ...


 Dear Josh, Is the below a special or a benefit of buying a GX 24 from Imprintables Warehouse.
· Exclusive video training 
· Free access to virtual classes 
· 2 year warranty 
· Lifetime loaner program 
· Unlimited, toll free phone support?
Smith


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

st258 said:


> Dear Josh, Is the below a special or a benefit of buying a GX 24 from Imprintables Warehouse.
> · Exclusive video training
> · Free access to virtual classes
> · 2 year warranty
> ...


Yes - however the 2 year warranty is offered by Roland.


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you for this imformation. When I can, I will buy from you.
Smith


----------



## molina67 (May 15, 2008)

That is how we started just to cut out the middle person for number for jersey and WOW it took on a life of it's own. I started with a JSI 24 inch that I bought for 600.00 off ebay. I know own the roland GX 24 and wouldn't trade it for anything. (a little more expensive but worth the money)


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm also looking forward to the GX24. It will be my first cutter.
Smith


----------



## roddelagarza (Apr 20, 2012)

I saw that the GCC Expert 24 LX is very good, it has contour cutting, and it´s not expensive at all!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

roddelagarza said:


> I saw that the GCC Expert 24 LX is very good, it has contour cutting, and it´s not expensive at all!


You do realize this thread was from 2008


----------

